# immigration lawyer



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

We're using an immigration lawyer, just wondering if anyone else used one to get to Canada, how did they find them and how much did it cost,

cheers,

A.:ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Aoife24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're using an immigration lawyer, just wondering if anyone else used one to get to Canada, how did they find them and how much did it cost,
> 
> ...


If you have an occupation on THE LIST you're just wasting your money. You will be immediately asked for a $3000 deposit and for some people it has climbed to $17,000, with no guarantee of a visa.

Do the application yourself, it is not difficult.


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have an occupation on THE LIST you're just wasting your money. You will be immediately asked for a $3000 deposit and for some people it has climbed to $17,000, with no guarantee of a visa.
> 
> Do the application yourself, it is not difficult.


We are not on the list though so we are thinking its worth it?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Aoife24 said:


> We are not on the list though so we are thinking its worth it?


I sorry, but I must be blunt here. What do you expect him to do for you? Get you a job and a LMO? IMO, that is highly unlikely. I think he will just part you from your money and leave you high and dry.
May I ask, what is it you do for a living?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's some info for you.

Your immigration consultant must be recognized by Canadian authorities and must be a Canadian lawyer or a cerified member of the Canadian Society of Immigration Consultants. You should check on CSIC's website to see if the person is registered. There is a list of members operating in the UK.
If you retain the services of a lawyer, ensure that he/she is an immigration specialist and not a generalist.


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok that is good advice, I will check out that website, thank you )


----------

